# Was halten Sie von unserer neuen Rubrik PC Games Exklusiv? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion für Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Kritiken.



## Administrator (14. Januar 2007)

*Was halten Sie von unserer neuen Rubrik PC Games Exklusiv? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion für Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Kritiken.*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Lordghost (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserer neuen Rubrik PC Games Exklusiv? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion für Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Kritiken.*

Natürlich Super!  Ich lese so gut wie jeden Beitrag dazu!


----------



## Teslatier (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserer neuen Rubrik PC Games Exklusiv? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion für Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Kritiken.*

Auch wenn ich nicht jeden Artikel lese, find ichs ganz gut. Ist halt ein bissl Abwechslung zum tristen Spiele-News Alltag... Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass es zu viele Artikel davon zuletzt täglich gab. Daher schau ich mir auch einige Sachen gar nicht erst an, weils einfach zuviel und zu oft ist (und mich auch nicht interessiert  )
Ok, man soll ja jetzt auch nicht ne Höchstzahl an Artikeln vorschreiben. So ist es ja nun nicht. Nur fand ichs persönlich etwas zu viel des Guten in letzter Zeit.


----------



## SamLavell (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserer neuen Rubrik PC Games Exklusiv? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion für Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Kritiken.*



			
				Teslatier am 15.01.2007 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich nicht jeden Artikel lese, find ichs ganz gut. Ist halt ein bissl Abwechslung zum tristen Spiele-News Alltag... Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass es zu viele Artikel davon zuletzt täglich gab. Daher schau ich mir auch einige Sachen gar nicht erst an, weils einfach zuviel und zu oft ist (und mich auch nicht interessiert  )
> Ok, man soll ja jetzt auch nicht ne Höchstzahl an Artikeln vorschreiben. So ist es ja nun nicht. Nur fand ichs persönlich etwas zu viel des Guten in letzter Zeit.



DITO!!!!!!!!! Auf die dauer nervt es einfach nur noch.
Weniger ist nicht gleich schlecht und viel nicht gleich gut.
Besser Qualität statt Quantität.


----------



## Goddess (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserer neuen Rubrik PC Games Exklusiv? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion für Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Kritiken.*

Ich finde diese Rubrik total in Ordnung. Allerdings könnte sie, der besseren Abgrenzung zu den üblichen Spiele bezogenen News-Themen halber, eine eigene Übersicht vertragen.


----------



## crackajack (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserer neuen Rubrik PC Games Exklusiv? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion für Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Kritiken.*



			
				Goddess am 15.01.2007 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde diese Rubrik total in Ordnung. Allerdings könnte sie, der besseren Abgrenzung zu den üblichen Spiele bezogenen News-Themen halber, eine eigene Übersicht vertragen.


*Vorschlag unterstütz*

Die Meldungen selber finde ich toll.
Die Quantität passt mMn und man kann dadurch  täglich ein paar Eindrücke von dem Arbeitsalltag oder der Privatmeinung der Redis sammeln.

(ist genau das was ich bei der Einführung der _Aus den Ressorts _Rubrik im Heft gemeint habe. Im Heft irgendwie Paltzverschwendung, weil es einfach zu wenig ist. Und online kommt  mir das viel sinniger vor.)


----------



## Fight_Angel (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserer neuen Rubrik PC Games Exklusiv? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion für Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Kritiken.*

Wer hatt nur wieder "PC Games Exklusiv, was ist dass angeklickt"?
 
Manche Themen sind schon recht interessant, und können auch so weiter gehen.


----------



## rokn (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserer neuen Rubrik PC Games Exklusiv? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion für Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Kritiken.*

Ich finde die neue Rubirk klasse. Es ist etwas Frisches im Online-Einheitsbrei und es macht Freude, die Erlebnisse, der Redakteure nachzuvollziehen. 

Was ich mir im Allgemeinen, nicht nur von der Rubrik "Exklusiv", wünschen würde, wäre eine vermehrte Beschriftung/Bezeichnung/kleine Gesichte zu den Galeriebildern. Ich glaube Herr Steidle macht das bereits und es gefällt mir ausgezeichnet.

Weiter so, Grüße.

Rokn

Edit:
Siehe auch hier: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=11&tid=5446985


----------



## Joe_2000 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserer neuen Rubrik PC Games Exklusiv? Nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion für Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Kritiken.*

Mir gefällt die Rubrik. Sind oft nette Artikel darunter.    Sollte eben nicht Überhand annehmen, sonst wirds öde.   

Joe


----------

